# Karoshi "Tod durch Überarbeitung"



## vandamp (21. Juni 2008)

absolut geniales Spiel!
Ziel ist es, seinem Avatar einen schönen Tod zu bringen,
es ist nicht so leicht wie es aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zum Spiel


----------



## Death_Master (21. Juni 2008)

Ja, es ist cool!


----------



## Thrawns (21. Juni 2008)

Finde es auch sehr witzig. Hänge aber in Level fünf oder sechs ... da wo der grüne Block ist und der Tresor in der Luft.

Lösungen habe ich hier schon ein paar.


----------



## iggeblackmoore (21. Juni 2008)

In dem Level komme ich auch nicht weiter.


----------



## PlutoII (21. Juni 2008)

@ thrawns: Du meinst lvl 7 des hab ich auch erst nicht geschafft is aber eigentlich recht simpel^^  Wenn du die Lösung haben willst PM an mich

Ich leider häng in lvl 22 fest des is echt schlim...


----------



## Peterikus (21. Juni 2008)

kann mir bitte jemand die ganze steuerung verraten ich weiß nur pfeiltasten laufen und z springen was gibt es noch ?


----------



## Thrawns (21. Juni 2008)

~~~ Lösungen ~~~
Das sind keine Hinweise oder Tips, sondern direkt die unverblümte Auslösung - falls es mal so gar nicht weitergeht.

Level 1:


Spoiler



Tresor über den Kasten mit dem Punkt über dem roten Knopf schieben. Dann den roten Knopf drücken.



Level 2:


Spoiler



Die beiden Tresore übereinander schieben. Dann den unteren wegschieben.



Level 3:


Spoiler



Tresor von oben auf den roten Knopf unten schieben und in die Stacheln springen.



Level 4:


Spoiler



Nummer drei einstellen und unter den freien Tresor laufen.



Level 5:


Spoiler



Gewehr einsammeln und Crosshair mit Maus bedienen.



Level 6:


Spoiler



Es wird alles spiegelverkehrt angezeigt. Dementsprechend auf die Etagen springen und dann in die Stacheln.



Level 7:


Spoiler



Einfach ganz nach rechts zum Bildschirmrand laufen.



Level 8:


Spoiler



Die zehn Münzen einsammeln. Mit "R" restarten und nochmal einsammeln. Dann lässt er einen durch.



Level 9:


Spoiler



Nur die erste Münze einsammeln und dann einfach auf die Stangen springen.



Level 10:


Spoiler



Links aus dem Bild laufen und Knopf drücken.



Level 11:


Spoiler



Immer bei der Ebene aus dem Bildschirm laufen, wo der Papierkorb steht.


 thx plutoll!

Level 12:


Spoiler



Einfach "K" drücken.



Level 13:


Spoiler



Hoch springen und kurz danach "L" drücken. Dann einfach auf die grünen Klötze und dann rechts runter springen.



Level 14:


Spoiler



Rechts am Papierkorb runter springen und direkt nach links drücken. Dann einfach links in das Loch fallen.



Level 15:


Spoiler



Rechts aus dem Bild laufen. Blauen Knopf drücken. Links aus dem Bild laufen. Die blauen Klötze hoch und oben rechts aus dem Bildschrim SPRINGEN.



Level 16:


Spoiler



Die Knöpfe in der Reihenfolge bedienen, wie Anzahl an Vierecken drunter sind.



Level 17:


Spoiler



100 mal springen.



Level 18:


Spoiler



Den Luftblasen ausweichen bis der Balken leer ist.



Level 19:


Spoiler



Schnell nach rechts laufen und die beiden rechten Eisblöcke kaputt schießen lassen. Dann über den linken, oberen Eisblock schnell in die Stacheln.



Level 20:


Spoiler



Einfach schaffen in die Stacheln oben links zu springen.



Level 21:


Spoiler



Immer oben aus dem Bildschirm rausspringen und so lange von Kasten zu Kasten, bis man runterfällt (in die Stacheln).



Level 22:


Spoiler



Knopf oben links drücken und "die" eintippen.



Level 23:


Spoiler



Knopf drücken und sofort wieder nach links zum Start laufen und warten ...



Level 24:


Spoiler



Mit der Maus den großen, roten Knopf drücken und 10 Sekunden warten.



Level 25:


Spoiler



Blauen Knopf drücken und Restarten ("R"). Das drei mal und dann den roten drücken.



Level 26:


Spoiler



Einfach ein paar mal "K" drücken und in die Stacheln laufen.



Level 27:


Spoiler



Einfach ein paar mal in die Stacheln laufen.



Level 28:


Spoiler



Nicht die Knöpfe drücken, sondern links aus dem Bildschirm laufen und runter springen.



Level 29:


Spoiler



Mit der Maus den Weg nach rechts freiklicken. So, dass man zum Tresor kommt. Dann erst den unteren der beiden Klötze unter dem Tresor wegklicken. Drunter stellen und den Klotz direkt unter dem Tresor wegklicken.



Level 30:


Spoiler



Mit linker Maustaste neben roten Knopf klicken. Mit Mensch auf den Knopf laufen und schnell unter den Tresor klicken.



Level 31:


Spoiler



Jump and Run! And don't touch the blue button. ;P



Level 32:


Spoiler



Ein paar Sekunden keine Taste drücken.



Level 33:


Spoiler



In die Rine Springen und im Ring nochmal Sprung ("Z") drücken. Und so über die anderen Ringe nach oben rechts Springen.



Level 34:


Spoiler



Zurück ins Menü und nochmal Level 32 starten und da rechts in die Blume hüpfen.



Level 35:


Spoiler



Ganz langsam Schritt für Schritt in die Stacheln laufen. Rechte Pfeiltaste immer mit Pausen antippen.



Level 36:


Spoiler



Einfach lange genug nach links laufen.



Level 37:


Spoiler



Erledigt sich von alleine.



Level 38:


Spoiler



Am rechten Bildschirmrand mit linker Maustaste so drei Klötze setzen, dass man in den Stachel oben rechts springen kann.



Level 39:


Spoiler



Unten ist ein Klotz rot markiert. Da durchspringen und in den Stachel.



Level 40:


Spoiler



"D" drücken. Ja, wirklich! ;P



Level 41:


Spoiler



Rechts aus dem Bildschirm laufen und direkt nach links drücken um ins Leere zu fallen.



Level 42:


Spoiler



"ESC" drücken reicht.



Level 43:


Spoiler



Mit "R" restarten um mehr Menschen zu bekommen. Dann auf allen drei Knöpfen gleichzeitig stehen. Gehen auch mehr als drei Menschen.



Level 44:


Spoiler



Mensch ist einfach unsichtbar. Standort an eingedrückten Knöpfen erkennbar.



Level 45:


Spoiler



Mit "ESC" ins Menü wechseln und sich dann da ümbringen.



Level 46:


Spoiler



Der Mauszeiger/Fenstermodus ist kein Fehler. Der entfernt die weißen Blöcke. So springen, dass er rechts(!) vom Tresor ist. Dann den Menschen unter den Tresor stellen und Mauszeiger nach links ziehen.



Level 47:


Spoiler



Den Mauszeiger als Block benutzen. Man kann da drauf springen.



Level 48:


Spoiler



Geniale Idee. Man muss eine CD im Laufwerk haben, dann den blauen Knopf drücken und ganz links an die Wand stellen.



Level 49:


Spoiler



Springen drücken und dann den Kopf als Block benutzen.



BOSS:


Spoiler



Das bekommt man auch so hin. Immer weiterspielen! =P


----------



## Thrawns (21. Juni 2008)

Wozu ist eigentlich der Papierkorb?

(Hatte vorher aus Versehen einen Doppelpost und den hier sinnvoll editiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Peterikus (21. Juni 2008)

was soll ich bei lvl 4 machen ein blauer knopf mit der zahl 13 und 4 metalltruhen (?)


----------



## Thrawns (21. Juni 2008)

Peterikus schrieb:


> was soll ich bei lvl 4 machen ein blauer knopf mit der zahl 13 und 4 metalltruhen (?)



s. oben

Jemand 'ne Idee bei Level 11?


----------



## PlutoII (21. Juni 2008)

klar =)

Tipp für lvl 11: Folge den Änderungen

Tipp für lvl 12: Drücke auf einen Buchstaben auf deiner Tastatur

Tipp für lvl 13: Erst "z" dann "l"

Tipp für lvl 14: Auch in der Luft kann man sich begrenzt bewegen

Tipp für lvl 15: Go back

Tipp für lvl 16: Zähl bis 4

Tipp für lvl 17: Einfach immer weiterprobieren =)

Tipp für lvl 18: Am Anfang kannste ne weile stehn bleiben

Tipp für lvl 19: Sei schnell!

Tipp für lvl 20: Einfach geduldig sein und es sich nich selbst zu schwer machen

Tipp für lvl 21: Oben gehts weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber bei 22 komm ich echt nich weiter und würd mich über Tipps freun ^^


----------



## Peterikus (21. Juni 2008)

habe lvl 22: beim blauen punkt (die) eintippen ^^ ohne die klammern


----------



## Thrawns (21. Juni 2008)

Kleiner Hinweis: hab meinen Post oben mit schon recht vielen Lösungen editiert. Falls wer nicht weiterkommt. Hänge gerade bei Level 33.

//33 done


----------



## Klunker (21. Juni 2008)

*schluck* ich hänge im 0 level fest..ich komme einfach nicht über die grube mit den 4 hüpfenden typen..bin ich jetzt zu blöd? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  normalerweise schaffe ich jedes jump'n run auf anhieb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (21. Juni 2008)

ok..ich bin en depp..ich soll den ja sterben lassen, jetzt habe ich das auch hinbekommen^^


----------



## Thrawns (21. Juni 2008)

Bin fertig. Einfach nur geil das Game! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vandamp (21. Juni 2008)

Thrawns schrieb:


> Bin fertig. Einfach nur geil das Game!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




probier mal das lvl aus auf costum map spielen gehn dann den code einfügen 

have fun und gl wennst es hast poste nen screen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



adaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaagchcccccccccccccccfffceaaaahefaeaefaaceaacccadacccaefefa ecaaaaacgcaccccacaccfccaaaacfccccccacaccacaaaaaaaacaaacacaccacaaagaaaaaacac acaccaccaafhccccfcacccccaacaaacefaaafcaehhhadacaaacacacacccccccacaccaacacac aadglcgaaaacaabcccccccchccfcccccccc

hier noch ein kleines Massaker

bfbfbfbfbfbfbfbfbfbffffffffffffffffffffffbfbfbfbfbfbfbfbfbfbfffffffffffffff fffffbfbfbfbfbfbfbfbfbfbfffffffffffffffffffffiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiicccccccccc ccccccccccddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddffffffffffffffffffffbbbbb bbbbaaaaaaaaaaecccccccccccccccccccc


----------



## Klunker (21. Juni 2008)

nach level 27 wurds zu leicht^^  renn nach links!!!!!


----------



## chopi (21. Juni 2008)

firefox sagt die ganze zeit,er muss was instalieren und dann sagt er gleich
"..."YoYo Games InstantPlay" wird nicht installiert, da es keine sicheren Updates anbietet"
was kann ich da machen?


----------



## vandamp (21. Juni 2008)

firefox 3 unterstützen die leider noch nicht versuch es doch einmal alternativ mit dem download


----------



## chopi (21. Juni 2008)

habs mir nu gedownloadet,hat was das game^^
aber mach doch nen sammelthread auf,hast nu schon wieder nen neuen thread aufgemacht,wie bei wtf?


----------



## Thrawns (21. Juni 2008)

vandamp schrieb:


> have fun und gl wennst es hast poste nen screen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hast du das gemacht? Ist ganz witzig! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



//edit
Ach mist, beim anderen kommt ja der gleiche Screen. Egal. Ich hab es auf jeden Fall geschafft (das erste). Kannste mir jetzt glauben, oder auch nicht. ;P


----------



## PlutoII (22. Juni 2008)

Argh häng in 48 fest...

Ich kam schon von allein auf die idee ne cd einzulegen aber nix passiert. Also lösung nachgeguckt nochmal probiert - geht net...
Ok musik-cd eingelegt und es geht immernochnich
son mist bitte helft mir will nich kurz am ende aufhörn müssen^^

Habt ihre ne ahnung was ich falsch mach?


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (22. Juni 2008)

PlutoII schrieb:


> Argh häng in 48 fest...
> 
> Ich kam schon von allein auf die idee ne cd einzulegen aber nix passiert. Also lösung nachgeguckt nochmal probiert - geht net...
> Ok musik-cd eingelegt und es geht immernochnich
> ...



Ging bei mir erst auch nicht. Hab zwei DVD Laufwerke, wobei eines keine CDs mehr liest. Also hab ich den Laufwerksbuchstaben des funktionierenden Laufwerks hinter die Festplatten gelegt.

Stell sicher dass die


----------



## QcK (22. Juni 2008)

Komm bei 48 auch net weiter ^^ habe 2 DVD laufwerke... und wie meinst du das mit "buchstaben hinterstellen"?


----------



## Pomela (22. Juni 2008)

vergesst es...


----------



## Thrawns (23. Juni 2008)

Pomela schrieb:


> vergesst es...



Das ist Level 2 und natürlich lösbar. Nur nicht so.


----------



## Pomela (24. Juni 2008)

Thrawns schrieb:


> Das ist Level 2 und natürlich lösbar. Nur nicht so.



deshalb schrieb ich ja: vergesst es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: so.. bin auch durch und habe die ganze Familie infiziert *gg* besonders das Autorennen war echt funny 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

